# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificao de Acropora

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ol, preciso de ajuda dos "Acroporeiros" (especialistas em manter e identificar Acroporas   :Big Grin: ), para identificar esta que tive.

Tive esta Acropora ( e ainda tenho o esqueleto l em casa) h alguns anos. Na altura comprei-a ao Joo M. Monteiro e fui busc-la a sua casa a Lisboa juntamente com uma Cypraea arabica que ainda tenho e recentemente fotografei. Lembro-me bem do encontro em casa do Joo M. Monteiro, altura em que conheci o Paulo Marinheiro que tinha nomeado recentemente para membro da equipa e que l tinha ido buscar umas quantas Acroporas. Esta aquisio foi possvel porque o Joo M. Monteiro desmontou o sistema que tinha e deixou esta actividade dos recifes domsticos. 
Mantive esta Acropora sem problemas at resolver fazer trocas de gua porque na altura tinha nveis de fosfatos e nitratos elevadssimos... ora devia era ter ficado quieto porque como vim a descobrir anos mais tarde, esta poder ser uma das espcies que tolera bem esses nveis, apenas que nessas circunstncias o seu esqueleto fica muito quebradio enquanto que se os nveis forem baixos, o seu esqueleto fica duro. Isto apontaria para que pudesse ser uma Acropora muricata, mas no ser como de resto podem ver aqui no artigo que este assunto acabou por originar posteriormente a ter tido conhecimento. 
Na altura esta Acropora foi-me entregue com o nome de Acropora tenuis ... como pretendo ter outra porque  simplesmente fascinante ver esta Acropora a alimentar-se alm da sua beleza, agradecia se me ajudavam a identifica-la. Agradecia que todas as identificaes fossem acompanhadas de fundamentao fotogrfica. Obrigado.


Aqui ainda no sistema do Joo M. Monteiro em 18-11-2007


Aqui em 3-02-2008 j l em casa no sistema que agora  ou ser o Mar das Gorgnias mas que na altura era o sistema triangular.









Post Scriptum: O facto de haver uma experincia que identifica uma situao de extremos, sugiro que no se metam a fazer disto l em casa porque no  certo que qualquer acropora aguente isso ou mesmo at a espcie estudada.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Caro Pedro Nuno,

A mim parece-me uma acropora lokani!

abrao
carlos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ol 

Ento mais ningum se pronuncia? 

Ol Carlos e Csar, obrigado pelo esforo e respostas. Inclino-me mais para Acropora lokani se bem que a exteno de plipos da pea que eu tinha  bem mais pronunciada daquilo que estou habituado a ver nas Acropora lokani, mas vamos aguardar por mais dados que vocs possam entretanto reunir e/ou outros utilizadores, nomeadamente aquele que tem os livros do Veron, se pronunciem.
Esta foi a mais parecida que encontrei numa pesquisa por imagens onde j surge a que eu tinha porque neste tpico j consta o nome Acropora lokani por isso o motor de busca j apanhou de Acropora lokani, curiosamente vem catalogada como Acropora carduus ???!!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> No  que perceba muito de acroporas, mas aps uma pesquisa rpida c vo alguns nomes que talvez possam ajudar:
> 
> 
> Acropora acuminata
> Acropora caroliniana
> Acropora echinata
> ...







> Acropora subglabra? Estou a ver pelo telemvel, mas parece-me essa espcie.







> Humm subglabra no sei... Costuma ter os coralites mais finos na ponta.
> 
> Eu diria que talvez seja mesmo uma lokani. 
> 
> Pedro na tua foto os plipos esto realmente muito expostos. Normalmente s as vejo assim  noite. 
> Nessa foto ele devia estar num aqurio com alguns nutrientes ou matria em suspenso.







> Concordo tudo indica que sim,* Lokani purple* !
> 
> Enquadra-se perfeitamente na famlia Deep water, pelas suas caractersticas !!
> 
> Dos meu corais preferidos, Acro plates...


Obrigado a todos pelo esforo. Vou analisar as vossas sugestes e volto mais tarde. Agora vou para a minha aula de lngua Russa.

----------

